# New here, have questions!



## akyramoto (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I just joined. I have some questions & hope someone can answer them.

I would like to plant teff hay on my property ( I live in a warm climate and understand the needs of this hay). Currently my property is overrun with weeds & other unwanted grasses and FOXTAILS ( I really hate those things).

So my question is, what can I spray to kill all the grass/weeds that are there, that will also be safe for my donkeys to graze on later? ( some areas will be for grazing, others will be for hay making only - I do not expect any teff in the grazing area to live, it's ok if it turns back to a dry lot)

I have some remuda spray, but I'm not sure if it would be safe later on - it does not specify on the label about livestock, or reseeding for that matter.

Thank you!


----------



## rrch129 (Oct 5, 2009)

If its got foxtails you need lime. You can generally tell how much by how thick it is. Spray 24d and roundup. No till whichever seed you want back in.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If your ground is like what I image, I would spray with Roundup first week, wait 3-4 weeks then spray again. Roundup will be safe for grazing and has no long term residual effects.

Teff grass is an annual, so you will only get one year out of it. It's an extremely fine seed (1.5 million/lb) and needs to be planted about 1/8th inch deep so I would think no-tilling would be hit or miss at best. I think I would disk lightly, broadcast or use a Brillion seeder, then run over it with a cultimulcher.

Ralph


----------

